# Just a Reminder [for those with RCI weeks deposits]



## Tommart (Nov 8, 2010)

For those who already have deposits into the RCI Weeks program, before Friday record how many possible exchanges you currently have.  For example, I see 104K weeks world-wide for a one bedroom summer week at Woodstone.

After the conversion to the new system, it will be interesting how this number changes.

"Interesting" may not be the correct term.  It may anger me.

Tom


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2010)

Very good suggestion, although I evacuated my deposit by locking in an exchange so I have nothing at risk at RCI now.

When it comes to monkeying with values, there are several possibilities:
1) the drops many noticed a few weeks ago may be a preemptive reduction and may be all there will be.
2) those drops may the the first stage of several incremental moves to devalue.
3) we may see big drops at the rollout for at least some weeks.
4) the drop may come as a further later ''enhancement''
5) RCI may be telling the truth for a change.


----------



## Stricky (Nov 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if you see a dip just from people grabbing trades in the first few days. Especially if you can combine weeks to get a better trade.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 9, 2010)

People with confirmed exchanges should also print them off.

Whenever RCI monkeys around with its computers in a major way, things like that have an unfortunate habit of going haywire.


----------



## Tommart (Nov 9, 2010)

*That's quite possible*



Stricky said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you see a dip just from people grabbing trades in the first few days. Especially if you can combine weeks to get a better trade.



Unlike Carolinian who made sure he traded "before" the new system, I'm delaying until the new system is implemented before committing to an exchange.

It is possible that increased activity after the new system is implemented may lessen availability.

Likewise, some may wait until after Nov. 15 to deposit weeks.

But in reality, with the minimal publicity that RCI has created in regards to this change, I think there will be minimal effect.  I bet that over 98% of RCI members are currently unaware of the change.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 9, 2010)

I sent a note on the email asking about using a version if firefox above 3.5 ...

its bull they are so non technical on RCI.com..

bet this is a disaster before the Christmas last min rental season..


----------



## Stricky (Nov 9, 2010)

Tommart said:


> But in reality, with the minimal publicity that RCI has created in regards to this change, I think there will be minimal effect.  I bet that over 98% of RCI members are currently unaware of the change.



I just received an email from them about the shutdown. No real info on the changes. I am guessing next week they will email everyone with the details of the changes once they know it works.


----------



## AFARR (Nov 11, 2010)

*Seeing..*

130k Trades (has been floating around that number) for a 2 Br. Outer Banks Beach Club II wk 37 unit.   Deposited fairly late (bought it, then decided to deposit it)..June 2010 deposit (3 Mo before the week).

Under the 'new' system (basing it on the discussions)...it will probably take a hit because of the late deposit, but hopefully being Gold Crown, it may bump it back up.    I can then compare a deposit for next year of the same unit (won't deposit, but will check the 'value') if done > 9mo ahead.

AFARR


----------



## krj9999 (Nov 11, 2010)

Papa tiger sitting at just under 145k units currently, with mama tiger and teenage tiger not too far under that amount.

I'll be very interested to see the credit value for each on the other side of the weekend.


----------



## stevedmatt (Nov 11, 2010)

Was at 137,500 units yesterday, now even before the update I am down to 88,000.

Thanks RCI


----------



## Tommart (Nov 11, 2010)

*My Deposit has been Steady*

I've seen 101K to 104K available units over the past month.

Since Monday, it's dropped from 104K to 103K.

This is for the one-bed half of a two-bedroom lockout.


----------



## Mel (Nov 11, 2010)

About 9 hours to go before they shut down.

I've printed out basic availability for my 5 deposits, and noticed what at first I thought was an anomaly.

4 of my weeks are from the same resort, and respictively see:

1) Feb 2010 week 103,466 (purchased Dec 2009, deposited January 2010
2) Mar 2010 week 125,305 (don't remember exactly when deposited)
(these two weeks cannot see anything beyond Feb 2012 and Mar 2012 respectively)

3) Feb 2011 week 123,365 (deposited 5 months out)
4) Mar 2011 week 137,690 (deposited 6 months out)

My other resort
5) Oct 2011 week 119,161 

Total weeks seen = 142,212, so there are about 5000 weeks not seen by what looks like the best trader (deposit #4).  At first I thought is might be a quality filter, but then I noticed when those "missing" weeks were, and realized deposit #2 is the best traders, and sees pretty much everything the others see until april 2012 when it expires.

The other thing I noticed was that deposit #1 and #5 pull almost the exact same number of weeks.  The difference could be attributed to activity in the spacebank between the time it took to switch weeks to look at the details.  It will be interesting to see where these 5 weeks fall in terms of credits.

Also since deposit #1 was made about 6 weeks before use date, and deposit #2 was made almost a year out, this suggests that the underlying week for deposit #1 may have double the base value of #5.


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 11, 2010)

Tommart said:


> Likewise, some may wait until after Nov. 15 to deposit weeks.
> 
> But in reality, with the minimal publicity that RCI has created in regards to this change, I think there will be minimal effect.  I bet that over 98% of RCI members are currently unaware of the change.



I was unaware of this change.  Can anyone give me a Coles Notes version of the change please?

What is the significance of November 15?


----------



## BevL (Nov 11, 2010)

LannyPC said:


> I was unaware of this change.  Can anyone give me a Coles Notes version of the change please?
> 
> What is the significance of November 15?



Take a look at the Weeks - Facts/Questions sticky at the top of this forum.

A new program rolling out this weekend that will give more transparency as to exchange availability of your deposits.  A sort of points/credit system that will allow you to combine two lower value deposits to have enough credits to get a superior exchange.  Conversely, if you have a very high credit deposit and trade into a lower credit exchange, you'll get "change" back that you can use in the future.


----------



## BevL (Nov 11, 2010)

LannyPC said:


> I was unaware of this change.  Can anyone give me a Coles Notes version of the change please?
> 
> What is the significance of November 15?



I absolutely do not mean this as a criticism of LannyPC, but I think this question from a TUG member (albeit one who is not quite as addicted to this BBS as I am) is interesting.  Although some of us are getting our knickers in a bit of a knot and most of us are spending time reading and discussing this new system, I doubt that 99% of RCI users will be aware of it until the first time they log into their account.

I've printed out my page of confirmed exchanges, ongoing searches and available units for my deposits.  I don't think it will make any difference if I'm not happy with how my deposits perform, but it might be an interesting comparison tool.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 11, 2010)

*A Different (or Double) Perspective on this...*

I have been reading about the upcoming RCI Weeks changes and it is true that I would not know of it IF I was not a TUG reader/member since I have received NO notice from RCI telling me of this change.

In addition, I am the 'office manager' of a very small RCI Resort #1203. It is a very unusual set up, we own 8 units within another timeshare and we only have to pay a fee to that resort when we use the rooms. 

Many of our owners deposit to RCI, in fact with the recent negative press about Mexico I would say MOST of our owners have been depositing to RCI rather than using at the resort.

As the primary resort representative, I am surprised that I have not had any contact from RCI regarding the upcoming changes. I literally 'know nothing' about the impact on our owners. 

I am awaiting a call or email from my first owner who happens to 'stumble upon' the new program. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Tommart (Nov 11, 2010)

*I agree*

I bet 99 percent of RCI members are unaware of the change and I bet most of the remaining one percent who may know there's a change, do not understand the change.

I bet there will be a long wait to call into RCI Weeks for the next couple months.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 11, 2010)

*I suggest narrowing the search to USA.*



Mel said:


> About 9 hours to go before they shut down.
> 
> I've printed out basic availability for my 5 deposits,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjpierce (Nov 11, 2010)

*Weeks numbers*

Thursday evening at 5:34 Eastern and I am seeing 144,447 with my mid-summer cape week. 58,276 for the U.S.  That's slightly higher than its been.

Michael


----------



## SilverSandsOwner (Nov 11, 2010)

They got me good already.  I was 107k last weekend and they now have me at 47k.  Also, I have two weeks that suppose to be equal and now one is 55 and the other is at 46k.


----------



## Tommart (Nov 11, 2010)

*For the record*

I lost 200 over the past four hours.  I'm now at 102,972.

I also have 7,992 units available through a bonus week.

Last Call vacations has just under 6,400 units.

Not sure why there's a difference with these last two since both are limited to check in dates 1-45 days away.


----------



## chuckie50 (Nov 11, 2010)

My week 30  late deposit Cape Cod week is pulling 138,601 weeks as of 11:07 PM  Thursday.

I'll wait till after Sunday to decide if I will deposit my 2012 week.


----------



## dundey (Nov 11, 2010)

4 weeks on deposit.  3 of them have not changed much, the other one was consistent at around 132,000 - 140,000 over the last 3 months.  It was at 132,000 on Tuesday (yes I saved and printed this).  Now??

*68,000*

Should have traded it.

My friends week was just slightly higher at 142,000 available and is now at 110,000.


----------



## miamidan (Nov 12, 2010)

i expect the number of vacations i can change for to go up.  I don't expect the # i am eligible to go up.

The way I understand now is that if i own a week worth 20 i can see everything that is 20 and below.

in the future what i read is i will still see the same let's assume that is 100,000 and I take a short notice (how i normally travel) to Florida which costs 10 then I will have recieved a vacation and will still have ten left.

That ten might see 50,000 units thus my overall access would be 150,000.  I am sure that mathematicians can tear this argument up quickly but, pretty cool concept


----------



## Mel (Nov 12, 2010)

SilverSandsOwner said:


> They got me good already.  I was 107k last weekend and they now have me at 47k.  Also, I have two weeks that suppose to be equal and now one is 55 and the other is at 46k.





dundey said:


> 4 weeks on deposit.  3 of them have not changed much, the other one was consistent at around 132,000 - 140,000 over the last 3 months.  It was at 132,000 on Tuesday (yes I saved and printed this).  Now??
> 
> *68,000*
> 
> ...



Dundey -is the week that saw a big drop a South African week?  I have heard many SA owners complain of significant drops in the past week, and some speculation is that they they system rated them higher due to demand last year during the World Cup.  Unfortunately we have seen that the algorithm they use doesn't handle demand based on a unique single event well.



Tommart said:


> I lost 200 over the past four hours.  I'm now at 102,972.
> 
> I also have 7,992 units available through a bonus week.
> 
> ...


While I was running my checks last night, I saw availability fluctuate - more for the units that saw the most, but some changes for all 5 deposits.  200 units gone over 4 hours doesn't surprise me - that can be accounted by people making exchanges, or putting weeks on hold.   Bonus weeks vs. Last Call, I wonder if the bonus weeks are restricted to 45 days out.  It's been a couple of years since I've had a bonus week in my account, and I had to call in to search with it, but I was able to book more than 45 days out.  And even then, not everything available as Last Call was available as a bonus week, though there was significant overlap.


----------



## SilverSandsOwner (Nov 12, 2010)

Mel, my week was a 2009 week, a year before the World Cup.  

I've complained in the past to RCI.  Week 1 on my resort calendar starts Dec 20th so week 1 and 2 are in the previous calendar year.  I still suspect that RCI uses week numbers and not the actual check in dates but they denied that.  I own week 4 and 5 which Jan 13 and Jan 20 which put me in the red season.   If they used week 3 and 5 on a calendar basis, that would put my in Jan 28 and Feb which is a white season.

My resort confirmed both weeks are red and peak and resort was being considered a gold crown with the improvements made.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 12, 2010)

I hope your m/f bills are not going out when this hits, like a lot of resorts.  Those who either lose or perceive they lose are going to be upset, and I am afraid resorts are going to be seeing some bail outs.  RCI could not possibly have done this at a worse time for HOA's.

The lack of notice is also appalling, not just to individual members but also to resort affiliates.  While some resorts, typically larger, still under developer control, or managed by a large management company seem to have gotten a fair amount of into and even their resort numbers, while others, mainly smaller independent resorts were not told word one by RCI that this was coming.  That is simply not a very fair and aboveboard way to do biz.





b2bailey said:


> I have been reading about the upcoming RCI Weeks changes and it is true that I would not know of it IF I was not a TUG reader/member since I have received NO notice from RCI telling me of this change.
> 
> In addition, I am the 'office manager' of a very small RCI Resort #1203. It is a very unusual set up, we own 8 units within another timeshare and we only have to pay a fee to that resort when we use the rooms.
> 
> ...


----------



## dundey (Nov 13, 2010)

Mel said:


> Dundey -is the week that saw a big drop a South African week?  I have heard many SA owners complain of significant drops in the past week, and some speculation is that they they system rated them higher due to demand last year during the World Cup.  Unfortunately we have seen that the algorithm they use doesn't handle demand based on a unique single event well.



Yes it was.  World Cup 2010 - I posted about it on another thread.  I wanted to trade it and just never got to it.  But other SA weeks have been up and down in past years as well.  I guess one good thing that will come out of this is that these yearly fluctuations will go away.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 13, 2010)

dundey said:


> Yes it was.  World Cup 2010 - I posted about it on another thread.  I wanted to trade it and just never got to it.  But other SA weeks have been up and down in past years as well.  I guess one good thing that will come out of this is that these yearly fluctuations will go away.



I have a SA week that took a 36% dive on Nov. 10, but it was only the 2010 deposit week, not the 2011. Interesting, as this week missed the World Cup week by a few weeks, so it shouldn't have even been given a boost, nor did it appear to get a boost in trade power at the time.  Feels like RCI took a machete to resorts close to the World Cup, whether they had any benefit or not.

In the past, regardless of resort, my experience has been that trade power assigned at deposit stuck with the deposit for the duration.  Yes, units seen would diminish as the deposit aged, but the trade power stuck.

I'll see what happens on Monday, but I'll probably be in the queue to call about this.


----------



## miamidan (Nov 13, 2010)

Carolinian,

You continue to say that there was no word of this given at all to affiliates unless they were big.

I am fairly certain there was news releases of this at the industry convention in April.  My resort which is a small sold out HOA said they had communications starting in March or April.

Do you work in the business?  I would imagine there was a great deal of money spent in communication, training etc to get the resorts ready..


----------



## stevedmatt (Nov 13, 2010)

muranojo said:


> I have a SA week that took a 36% dive on Nov. 10, but it was only the 2010 deposit week, not the 2011. Interesting, as this week missed the World Cup week by a few weeks, so it shouldn't have even been given a boost, nor did it appear to get a boost in trade power at the time.  Feels like RCI took a machete to resorts close to the World Cup, whether they had any benefit or not.
> 
> In the past, regardless of resort, my experience has been that trade power assigned at deposit stuck with the deposit for the duration.  Yes, units seen would diminish as the deposit aged, but the trade power stuck.
> 
> I'll see what happens on Monday, but I'll probably be in the queue to call about this.



I had the same thing happen to me. Mine was a 2010 week which was deposited before they started dinging SA weeks. The trade power held up until this past Wednesday. Went from 137,000 units to 88,000. I was holding off using this week as it was my last week with RCI and I was able to pull everything else I wanted or needed with lesser weeks. 

I almost foresaw this happening but after the upgrade. I did a search last weekend and pulled a couple OBX weeks for August 2011. Went back in Thursday to book one of them and they were gone, along with 50,000 other weeks.

This should be fun!


----------



## miamidan (Nov 13, 2010)

Carolina,

A quick search of the World Wide WEb found the following links

http://aspac.rciaffiliates.com/my-resources/ventures-newsletter/venture-1st-edition-2010

http://www.rciaffiliates.com/the-rci-2010-white-paper

http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/news.aspx?newsid=34

We get it you hate RCI I hate Delta can we call it even


----------



## Tommart (Nov 15, 2010)

*First Look*

On Friday, I had 103K available units for each of my Summer one-bedroom Woodstone deposits.

This morning I have 108K available units without combining.

The number of last call vacations is about the same.

I cannot figure out how to search using my bonus weeks.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a combined 125k and can see a combined 132k now.


----------



## Mjpierce (Nov 15, 2010)

I was at 144k on Friday evening, and now I am seeing 146k.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 15, 2010)

I no longer see my list of deposits with the number of available exchanges for each. Where did it go?

Do I just need more caffeine?

Sheila


----------



## AFARR (Nov 15, 2010)

*I'm not seeing totals either..*

Tried to add...got 55k in the USA but it won't bring up the rest of the world for a total..

AFARR


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 15, 2010)

sfwilshire said:


> I no longer see my list of deposits with the number of available exchanges for each. Where did it go?


Click the link to change your search options and you can see the total units for each deposit.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 15, 2010)

*No Communication from RCI...*



miamidan said:


> Carolinian,
> 
> You continue to say that there was no word of this given at all to affiliates unless they were big.
> 
> ...



- - - 
I believe Carolinian was referring at least in part to my post above where I mentioned as the Administrator of a very small resort WE HAVE STILL NOT received any communication from RCI about how this change will affect our owners who deposit to RCI. 
B


----------



## Tommart (Nov 15, 2010)

Tommart said:


> I lost 200 over the past four hours.  I'm now at 102,972.
> 
> I also have 7,992 units available through a bonus week.
> 
> ...



Over the past 6 hours, the number of units I can see has dropped by about 1,000.

I can now see 107,088 that I can exchange for 16 or less.

My bonus week has slightly increased since Friday to 8,147.

Last call remains just under 6,400 units.

When I select All Exchanges, I get 143,693.  (This excludes rentals.)


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 15, 2010)

Tommart said:


> Over the past 6 hours, the number of units I can see has dropped by about 1,000.


I suspect that many people are booking units.  We haven't been able to for three full days now.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 15, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> Click the link to change your search options and you can see the total units for each deposit.



Thanks. The "click to change" button doesn't seem to be working right now, but maybe the site is just overloaded. I'll try again later.

Sheila


----------

